# Gigging the sound



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone gig at portfino or big Sabine or even naval live oaks? It is very shallow around there I always thought it would be a good floundering area. 

Thanks,

Saylor Davis


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey captain;
I haven't gigged there in a while, but always had good luck just about anywhere up and down the sound.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

thanks very much barefoot, ive been around the deer point area/docks and i have only gotten two flounde rin the past 4 trips


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

do you gig any flatties between deeer and peaks point?


----------

